
Hacker News Offline Reader for the iPhone / iPod touch - ljansen
http://www.eightloops.com/iphone/hn-offline-reader
======
bensummers
I think this is the third HN app so far. Is this because people who read this
site and want to try writing an iPhone app immediately think about writing an
HN reader? I know I did. :-)

We need a comparative review of all the HN iPhone readers!

------
poutine
I like the flash presentation on the site, I'm doing an iPhone app right now
and am wondering what's the best way to put together a similar flash video of
a screen capture of a iPhone app along with the touch indicator?

Anyone have any suggestions?

~~~
ljansen
We used ScreenFlow for the screen cast along with SimFinger for the touch
indicator. For site integration we used flowplayer.

------
joegaudet
Does this app download the hacker news comments as well? I should hope it
does, as that's where a good 50% of the value from HN comes from, the
community.

~~~
swift
Seconded. The comments are a very big part of why I enjoy HN so much, and I
wouldn't consider buying the app without support for them.

------
huhtenberg
Based on the Flash presentation alone - well done.

I wish however that this was HN's native web interface for the iPhone. I
personally have no need for an offline reading nor do I want to use a separate
app for that.

------
eob
Would you mind sharing the strategy you took to storing the sites offline?

I assume you grepped through the HTML source for external references
(stylesheet, image, etc), downloaded each one of those, and then re-wrote the
link before saving to disk?

~~~
crc5002
I think there are several tools and libraries available for this job. E.g.:

    
    
      wget --mirror -p --convert-links http://www.example.com

~~~
toni
That will mirror the whole site. If you are going to mirror a single page, a
more sane command would be:

    
    
      wget -r -l 1 -Ppath/to/folder --convert-links http://www.example.com/

~~~
christo16
"wget" is not installed on a iPhone. You would use something like
NSURLRequest/NSURLConnection.

~~~
hexley
It's installed on my iPhone ;)

------
CoachRufus87
how often are people's iphones offline?

~~~
ekanes
a) This lets you batch your downloads, so you get it all done, and later
reading is more pleasurable.

b) If you want something to read on the plane, you could load it all up at the
gate and then enjoy it later.

Looks great - just bought it. :)

~~~
adriand
Please let me know what you think of it. I may buy it as well. I just have a
touch.

------
stevederico
Looking forward to this. Will be using this on my commute for sure. This will
also be very helpful for Wifi Only iPad users.

------
aaronbrethorst
Can I just have Instapaper support in an HN app? Please...Pretty please.

~~~
booticon
How about this? <http://www.icombinator.net/>

~~~
aaronbrethorst
no account support (login, replies, etc.); hit targets for important links are
insanely small; when I last used it (maybe 12 months ago), it would routinely
bomb out on me with bizarro server-side error messages.

~~~
pstinnett
I want Instapaper support in the HN app from Michael Grinich
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news/id339408916?mt=8>

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I asked him about that a couple days ago. I doubt he'd mind if I reposted his
response. He said: "I'm indeed working on those features, although not as
feverishly as my other projects. This app was mostly an experimental side
project."

------
zen53
I can't leave instapaper

